# INxx, A Chance for ISxx, IDK!: Personality Form



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

I've tested INTJ months ago, but I am leaning towards IxFP now... I'm a little tired & lazy, so my answers could be hazy.
Thanks for reading/trying!


*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I have been overanalyzing, so I can see bits of myself in many types & their descriptions. I'd like an outside opinion, finally. HollyGolightly's descriptions of XXXX children has led me to be believe I am INFP, though it could be from faulty memory... I don't know if I am in a loop. Or was in a loop.
I grew up with NT's, if that's important. And I test 80-100% introvert.

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
...Understanding, I guess. Understanding of science and possibility, and understanding of a personal question (I think it's a bit morbid for this questionaire. ^_^. Understanding makes me contented, or even happy.
I'd also like to give a widespread contribution to the world, like a scientific discovery, or something that would help many things/humans/other animals. I'd be a ballet dancer if I thought that I could give such a contribution through such a medium.

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
Any accomplishment that was good by my standards, and good/very well done by others. I have a tendency to be given pressure-filled jobs, and while I don't always appreciate it, I almost always pull through for a better-than-expected output. It's like proving my worth, to myself and others, whether or not we were seeking it.

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Feeling stupid: not having the right pieces for the puzzle, not seeing the possibilities, not being able to ask the right questions, not having the proper answers, etc.
Also, when someone gets overblown recognition and my own efforts are completely ignored (assuming I've made a comparable contribution).
When I feel completely of out control, or that I can't control ANYTHING in my life...
A few others, but those are the big ones.

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
I look at pros-cons of a decision, the immediate & long[-ish] terms consequences, and end with my personal feelings towards it & effect on others. "My personal feelings" can take the longest to untangle.

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
For school, I make sure of the teacher's intent & desires, and make sure it contains principles, proofs, and drudgery details. I try to make sure it follows clear logic... I can leave out a bit if I'm not careful.
For myself, everything is based on my own sense of directions and organization, which can be followed if you know my code (whether the coding is my personal slang or the organization itself)... it's not meant to be a complete encryption, anyway.

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?*
I'll give you a few scenarios, not just "a" time. =]
Fun includes being in the moment. Just pure Se- as I understand it, anyways. It usually comes up when I am dancing (or something complicated, involved, and requires great focus), and it is always a rare and fleeting moment. It's exhilarating to experience it in a positive way.
Fun can be sitting on a surface with a close friend/companion/partner, watching something unfold; it could be the drollest topic but if the company is good, the company is truly appreciated.
If I'd like some sort of crazy buzz, I need to reach an understanding of something, and to feel like I have found an answer. I like knowledge.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Find meaning for/to it, theorize, then implement the idea (thought experiment or hands-on), then I can memorize details. Those details will be lost before I lose 'muscle-memory'/feel of it, or the idea behind it. 
If the stint is a 2-year period, my memory will be pretty good, but if it's a 2-week period my memory will definitely be hazy.

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
...I have a level of consistency, but I am messy. Clean, but messy, haha... I'll lose things after a change: my room has been a mess for a month, but I could find everything. I organized but I forgot my new system so I forgot where that paper went off to... D: I find it eventually, and learn my system, but then my room gets messy again for while. (I don't catch on to my own motives sometimes. xP) I prefer having things the way they are; a low level of environmental insanity can keep things entertaining.
And so on.

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I tend make snap judgements, then stop myself to really look at the problem. I prefer seeing the principles & generalities (maybe the topic isn't even worth my time), then go on to worry about details.

*11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
Both are applicable... I want everyone to be doing fine & to be on the same page, but I'm a little selfish and prefer my own autonomy to come first.*

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
Thought before voice, with one-on-one conversing. I have a light voice, so it's difficult to interject in groups even if I'm in a talkative/forceful mood.

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I like a warming-up period & making hypothesis, but many times I end up giving myself to the situation & noticing the effects afterwards, trying to make sense of it. Actions mostly speaks louder than words; but sometimes words are more serious than any action.

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
If it's a negligible episode, I may go out with friends. It depends on what they're doing. And who's going... sometimes friends bring their own friends and I really don't like their other friends.
If I go out I'll live by Kafka's "How is it possible to rejoice in the world except by fleeing to it?" and experience the consequences later. ;P

*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Depends on the situation & how much I am stressed. I try not to show it, but I have no idea how much gets out.
If I am performing and I need a quick-change, nothing matters except getting the costume pieces on and getting onstage on time. I am able to become a dictator to get things done, as needed. It's not difficult, but I try not to; it can offend people.
If the consequences are greater than I had anticipated (or consequences are blown out of proportion in my head, or I'm otherwise not _able _to be in control*), then I become a highly sensitive and paranoid conspiracy-theorist. This is a worst-case situation, and has happened for about 4 periods in my life. It's shit.
If I am generally stressed, I become very socially awkward (not just 'socially awkward'), and I seek out reclusive places (and QUIET places) in nature. Especially when I can bike ride to them.
*I don't need to be in control of everything, but the option of some control is reassuring.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Pranksters with no sense of humour (their jokes are simply cruel), egotistic/narcissistic people who aren't even sufficient (warped perception of reality, can't deliver, are hypocritical), people who are unable to be silent for an hour (especially when they just go on and on and on with redundancies and nothing intelligent to say... hope I'm not hypocritical about that!!), those who are unable to answer straight questions. Other things, but those stand out right now.

People who bring out my fight-or-flight mode!*

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
...anything I can remember, enough to lecture on it or enough to bs through the conversation. Topics usually include human-stuff (biology, psychology, neurology, no biochemistry YET) and usually have scientific principles come up (a friend of mine can't get away with joking around because they just aren't SOUND. The jokes drive me up a wall).*

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
It varies. I can ignore something all my life, then have a 2-day or 2-year obsession with it, trying to learn everything possible & relevant.
I guess the media/politics is a good start... they just grate on my nerves the more I'm exposed to it.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality?*
A person I met recently (at a friends-and-family get together) claims I'm "chill as fuck," while my mom laughed because I just didn't have any reason to my my perfectionist/analytical/worrying/[hyper?] sensitive self at those time frames. I think people would say I'm trustworthy/honest, and certainly punctual- 
These are all subjective views, so I don't think I can speak for others and paint a realistic picture. I also don't really know what they think.

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
Either conversing with a small group of friends (texting/emailing or live-action presence), preferably at a nice beach, or I would be reading & taking notes on topics of interest (motorcycles, genetics/biology, tarot cards, sex, physics, whatever), with some implementation of the topics, if/when possible. Usually two topics at a time.
If I feel creative or hands-on I'll draw, write, or knit.

*To save time:*


> _1. INJ (se): "...such a brutal, sensate landscape. why do people settle for animalistic immediacy? I'm not an animal, that's for sure. I'll conceive my own reality, on my own terms."
> 2. ITP (fe): "...people are so easily manipulated and shallow. I can see how things really work, I couldn't possibly play along. Isn't anyone able to think for themselves?"
> 3. IFP (te): "...individuals are so divided and discouraged, for such horrid impersonal reasons. I pay attention to how people feel, and that's more important than anything."
> 4. ISJ (ne): "...such chaos and nonsense, it would all self-destruct if it wasn't for those of us keeping check of things. Do people really want things to fall apart?"
> ...


1. We are animals, but I don't believe that must guide us and rule us... it can be supressed for better outcomes. (Curiosity about a highway accident is natural, but you can supress the desire to look to not cause anymore accidents.)
2. People can be easily manipulated & shallow, but so can I. It can't be so difficult once you find the right leverage.
3. Yeah, but it's difficult for me to notice how people feel, so it's difficult for me to pay attention.
4. Sometimes, but everything isn't pure chaos or nonsense. There's a greater picture with it's own rules.
5. Meh. Cold, hard logic is necessary sometimes, even to help people.
6. I think that you should avoid stepping on toes when possible, but getting things done is nice.
7. That's an understandable statement; growth is a nice procedure.
8. Quite true. I've tried to repress for long periods of time and it didn't work out so well.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

I think you might be a TI-dom instead of an FI-dom.



> I've tested INTJ months ago, but I am leaning towards IxFP now... *I'm a little tired & lazy, so my answers could be hazy.*


That was pure nonchalant poetry. (No sarcasm)


----------



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> I think you might be a TI-dom instead of an FI-dom.
> 
> That was pure nonchalant poetry. (No sarcasm)


Interesting... I can understand both Fi and Ti... I've found it easy to hang around both types of users, the Fi's a little more than the others (when you include my forum-stalking & not just my posts, haha). 
INTJ's certainly are interesting, but it seems to be one of the easiest type to _test_, and something isn't quite right. I could see a xxxJ being my shadow... the mindset (from what I have observed) isn't really something I can keep up. ^_^;

It would be fine if you were sarcastic! It just came out; it forms a coherent sentence so I decided not to change it.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Mitsuko said:


> Interesting... I can understand both Fi and Ti... I've found it easy to hang around both types of users, the Fi's a little more than the others (when you include my forum-stalking & not just my posts, haha).
> INTJ's certainly are interesting, but it seems to be one of the easiest type to _test_, and something isn't quite right. I could see a xxxJ being my shadow... the mindset (from what I have observed) isn't really something I can keep up. ^_^;
> 
> It would be fine if you were sarcastic! It just came out; it forms a coherent sentence so I decided not to change it.


If I understand you correctly, then you agree with the ESP one the most.
That would mean that you most likely is either ESTP or ESFP.
Inferior functions don't lie :wink:

If we add that up with what @Wakachi said, then you're most likely ESTP.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Inferior functions don't lie :wink:


No, but that framework is unproven.

I'm leaning toward INTP. I definitely agree with Ti as your dom or aux, though.


----------



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

It's quite late, I may ramble. And possibly aggravate, non-intentionally. I'm sorry if that will be (or is) the case!



Acerbusvenator said:


> If I understand you correctly, then you agree with the ESP one the most.
> That would mean that you most likely is either ESTP or ESFP.
> Inferior functions don't lie.
> If we add that up with what @Wakachi said, then you're most likely ESTP.


Well, I couldn't think of anything to refute the ESP phrase. I had a little eating disorder a few years back, so it struck me as VERY valid. It's hard to choose just _one _though... There's valid points in all of them.
I guess- ITP *is* the easiest to apply to my life at large. Especially in classrooms, much of the time... "Geezum, you'd really believe THAT?" =P Many of the other phrases then follow, as if extensions. And I'm always afraid of being manipulated. The good manipulators don't let you find out what's going on...!*
*Ensue paranoia :frustrating:


I do appreciate the framework... it's illustrative of cognitive functions, at the very least. It's so close to solidifying in my brain!



Tenebrae said:


> No, but that framework is unproven.
> I'm leaning toward INTP. I definitely agree with Ti as your dom or aux, though.


I appreciate that... =]

I took the Keys2Cognition test, and that follows.
(Biases/Influences for Results: It's late & I've had a few active days; I've hung out with mostly ESP's; I may not be recording information objectively enough for proper diagnoses. One day I'll have someone enter answers as THEY see ME... but not tonight.)




> Cognitive Process Level of Development (Preference, Skill and Frequency of Use)
> extraverted Sensing (Se) ********************************** (34.6)
> good use
> introverted Sensing (Si) ********************* (21.2)
> ...


As far as the inferior functions go: ENP, ITP, IFP?

Based on the *Dominant-Teritary Loops and Common Personality Disorders Article*, I can identify with the Ti-loops. I don't know if I psych myself out using primarily Si or Ni... there's a little bit of both through my life. 
I don't act out as an Fi-Si to any great degree, but I can become paranoid as a Fi-Ni. 
I am somewhat able to see Se/Fe loops, but not to any great degree either. Introverted loops are just that... closed off from the outside world. (Describing the Fe/Se, my family was able to associate some of it to my life, but that is what I would act OUT in my temper [it has lessened a lot, thankfully]).
:ninja:


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Have you considered ISTP?


----------



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

That's the problem, I've considered everything too much. =p

Once I get past the SP stereotypes (I hate how stereotypes work, dammit):_ it's sensuality, stimulation, hand-on, experience, timing, go, go go go..._ I can see it. I need to be occupied in some form or another, but the activity isn't as overt as all the descriptions make it out to be. I feel more contained, but I suppose no one can fit perfectly. ^_^;

As I'm writing the functions are making sense; ISTP may be my best-fit. 
It's just... confusing, haha.

*(Thanks for all of the input so far, by the way!)*


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

I have exactly the same problem as you, scoring almost the same of Ne and Se.

Maybe try thinking about it this way. When you hear a new theory or idea, what's your first thought? Are you more interested in the theory itself or are you more interested in how it could be applied in the real world? Does your mind immediately continue speculating about the idea or does it wonder about what use it'd have?


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Kito said:


> I have exactly the same problem as you, scoring almost the same of Ne and Se.
> 
> Maybe try thinking about it this way. When you hear a new theory or idea, what's your first thought? Are you more interested in the theory itself or are you more interested in how it could be applied in the real world? Does your mind immediately continue speculating about the idea or does it wonder about what use it'd have?


Ne vs Ni? roud:
Ne being more interested in the idea itself, and Ni in applying it into the huge puzzle which is the persons world view.

Se and Ne are both more focused on taking in information rather than making use of it.
That's why Se doms usually love traveling around for new experiences, so that they can take in as much sensory data as possible.
And people with strong Ne just make ideas, but don't actually do anything with the idea. (really frustrating for people with strong Ni or Si)

INTPs might have great ideas etc. and fit perfectly for a certain job in life, but they'll be like "why would I ever mix my ideas with work?" or they'll use the shorter answer "Meh..."


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Ne vs Ni? roud:
> Ne being more interested in the idea itself, and Ni in applying it into the huge puzzle which is the persons world view.
> 
> Se and Ne are both more focused on taking in information rather than making use of it.
> ...


Oh, I thought it was Ne vs. Se. Huh, that's weird. Whenever I hear a new idea/concept I always think of how it could be put to use or how it'll benefit me, but I've never seen myself as a judger.

If you usually think about how it could be put to use, but don't actually put it to use, what does that count as? xD


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

An Ne user might focus on looking for relationships between objects and making these comparisions. An Se user might be a scanner for facts and the object within an environment (whether real or conceptual, but usually with real world implications). Both are forms of "instincts". 

Like er, "this sharpener has a scale of (size) and revolves around the pencil no matter what size it is so it is like parenthood because parents do whatever it takes to sharpen their kids for their future. It's just that sometimes they try too hard and they suck the carbon (carbon makes organic "life" molecules) out of their kids before the rest of society can drain them out" might be NE.

(Totally bullshitting off objects on my desk. You Ne users might be more radical or knowledgeable about it)
@Kito

If you think about how ideas can be used but didn't bother to use it, I guess that makes you potentially rich and time efficient. There are business companies willing to pay as much as 2 mil for an idea


----------



## Kito (Jan 6, 2012)

Wakachi said:


> An Ne user might focus on looking for relationships between objects and making these comparisions. An Se user might be a scanner for facts and the object within an environment (whether real or conceptual, but usually with real world implications). Both are forms of "instincts".
> 
> Like er, "this sharpener has a scale of (size) and revolves around the pencil no matter what size it is so it is like parenthood because parents do whatever it takes to sharpen their kids for their future. It's just that sometimes they try too hard and they suck the carbon (carbon makes organic "life" molecules) out of their kids before the rest of society can drain them out" might be NE.
> 
> ...


Is Ne always making symbolism like this? I always saw it as just jumping between ideas and not spending much time analysing their potential use or anything. Do all Ne users make comparisons and use metaphors like that? (hint hint, calling all Ne users here)

Perhaps I should pass my ideas to an ENTJ then. Riches await right around the corner... muahaha.


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Kito said:


> Is Ne always making symbolism like this? I always saw it as just jumping between ideas and not spending much time analysing their potential use or anything. Do all Ne users make comparisons and use metaphors like that? (hint hint, calling all Ne users here)
> 
> Perhaps I should pass my ideas to an ENTJ then. Riches await right around the corner... muahaha.


But jumping ideas might still follow a similar logical leap through whatever form of relating ideas together. Just thinking of objects in terms of ways they can relate might not actually mean the object will be loaded with associations like the sharpener one expecially if the action of thought is as forced and unatural or even "unimportant" to them.

I'll still like to hear an NE-dom's word on it though.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Kito said:


> Do all Ne users make comparisons and use metaphors like that?


Well... Let's compare people to keyboards.

Some keyboards only allow you to press one or two keys at once, and they're overwhelmed after that. As a result, they're unable to recognize complex inputs, such as soft reset combinations in video game emulators. Others can recognize many key-presses at once, allowing for a wider variety of potential inputs. (This isn't actually useful in real life because human hands are so limited, but still.)

In the same way, some people are only good at considering one idea at a time, and they're overwhelmed after that. As a result, they're unable to compare or fuse many different ideas with each other. Others are capable of juggling several ideas at any given moment, allowing for a wider variety of comparisons and the synthesis of new ideas.

That's not to say that Ne users are better in general, but that they're better at using Ne. Y'know, obviously.

Edit: Maybe this was too meta...


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

I think this video roughly explains it.
Think of what he Judger as Ni and Perceiver as Ne
He gives unintentionally an idea of how they might look like until about 3:30 into the video.




It's bad and stereotypical, but might give a basic idea of the difference.

Ni goes A -> B -> C -> D
Ne takes it rather spontaneously.

If I'm not mistaken then a discussion between me and an INTP friend when we were doing an assignment in math was like this:

Me: Let's start with A
INTP: Why don't we start with B? 
Me: Because the questions starts with A :dry:
INTP: But B is easier :happy:
Me: But A is first :dry:
INTP: But we can go back to A later 
Me: You can start with B, I'll do A... :dry:


----------



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

Kito said:


> I have exactly the same problem as you, scoring almost the same of Ne and Se.
> 
> Maybe try thinking about it this way. When you hear a new theory or idea, what's your first thought? Are you more interested in the theory itself or are you more interested in how it could be applied in the real world? Does your mind immediately continue speculating about the idea or does it wonder about what use it'd have?


I wonder why it's being presented. 
If it's being presented to be analyzed/discussed in and of itself, that's okay. I think many theories are beautiful, even if it doesn't have an immediate/tangible application. Some I find are bullshit/have been twisted to an annoying degree, but not all.
If it's being presented to speculate its possible uses, that's okay too... I prefer to see a possible application, because [reckless?] application can be a rather fun experience. My mind immediately seeks a purpose for the theory, then it may see possibility...

I saw an open undergrad seminar Homing in on the Higgs Boson, which was amazing. The mathematics was over my head, but seeing the possiblities & applications it brings for theoretical physics was like a... nerdgasm. I can't really experience the Higgs Boson directly, but it's still pretty awesome.

I just want to know the direction the conversation is supposed to go really; my mind can go both ways if needed.




Acerbusvenator said:


> Se and Ne are both more focused on taking in information rather than making use of it.
> That's why Se doms usually love traveling around for new experiences, so that they can take in as much sensory data as possible.
> And people with strong Ne just make ideas, but don't actually do anything with the idea. (really frustrating for people with strong Ni or Si)


Now I'm a little confused. :tongue: I enjoy making use of theories/ideas _for_ the experience. Some ideas, like an INTP, I don't even apply because I don't have the resources/I thought too in-depth (and no longer feel the need to validate them in a 3-D world).

I think I'm more like the first keyboard from @Tenebrae, though... if you show me a group of related ideas, I can handle that, and sometimes I create my own relations for them. But I'm not always ON to push a bunch of buttons & find/create a bunch of new inputs all by myself. Sometimes I'm just there, and the keyboard is a keyboard.
(sorry if I f-ed up your meta-comparison, Tenebrae.)




Acerbusvenator said:


> Ni goes A -> B -> C -> D
> Ne takes it rather spontaneously.
> 
> _*VID*_
> ...


I enjoy making lists sometimes, but because I like seeing what needs to be done. I can also put things in order from "NEED TO DO" to "I CAN do this today..." but let's face it, when it doesn't _really_ matter, I always start from the back page of the test, go to the middle page, jump around... It gets done eventually & in the necessary time frame, so what does it matter? It gets boring after a while.
I don't think I'm quite as bad as the Perceiver in the video though- I *am* still like your friend.


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

I don't know why I didn't post this until now.

Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

The best way to test perception is to perceive!


----------



## Mitsuko (Apr 3, 2012)

_Here's my 5 minute-essay on my thoughts of the photo. I didn't look at the picture after minute 1:20 or 1:40 (estimate). Sorry that it wasn't 30 seconds... but it's lovely:_









Now that's beauty. I love (I mean that) the ocean... the waves here aren't big, so it could be easy to swim in. But, an ocean with waves (even just 3-5ft waves) is more fun to swim in. I hope the water is cold; I like the challenge of forcing my body to relax _into_ the shock and to get all my systems to trust each other (my lungs tend to freak out a bit when I go under... I'm training that out). I hope it's not cold enough for me to lose the nerves of my extremities soon, though... I get worried when I stop feeling parts of my body.

The expanse the photo portrays is wonderful. It pulls me in and makes me happy. The clouds give some interest (I really dislike boring baby-blue plain California summer sky. It's so... same or predictable, I guess. There's nothing new). The sky looks deep; but the colouring is probably just the camera's effect.

The birds seem peaceful; I could hang out with them while staring at my abstract reflection in the watery-sand. I'd probably start thinking about how everything seems so damned subjective: that may be how an organism truly perceives me. How would it be without our senses? I think we'd die right off the bat.

Bodies of water brings out the best in me, I think. Or the real me. I just want to know everything there is to know in that environment, and plunge in. Run toward the sand dunes, get a new (and higher) perspective; throw myself to the pure present (there almost shouldn't be anything else). I think about how everything got there (basic things of erosion, the types of rock that has been eroded and so on); think about the ocean floor; the depth and layout of the ocean floor (I wish I had scuba gear); things like that, all the little principles of the earth/universe.
How it will all end at some point.

And when night falls, I'll sleep on the beach & stargaze every now and then, thinking of nothing in particular, provided there's no storms or fog or high tide to try and kill me.

It would actually be kind of nice to have a partner with me... they'd have to be just like me to put up with & understand my desire for silent exploration, I think... so some imaginary friends it is, lol. Or, just meet in the night. There was a study that had shown darkness reduces inhibition... 
:wink:


----------



## Wakachi (May 24, 2012)

Woah, that's a sensor response in love with the world. You'll live a long long life and you'll be popular with the opposite gender for knowing how to set the mood


----------

